# What power supply are you using on your pedalboard?



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I just bought my first pedalboard and want to see what other people are using.

Please answer:

1 Power Supply
2 Number of pedals on board


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Voodoo Lab Pedal Power Digital (4 isolated outputs) for 12 pedals


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Truetone CS12
13 Pedals currently.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Voodoo labs pedal power 2, 8 isolated outputs powering 9 pedals


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

A CS12 for 7 pedals and one tube preamp (with an 800mA minimum). CS12 is perfect for this sort of thing. The CS7 couldn't really handle all of that.


----------



## Tresise (Apr 26, 2021)

Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 4x4 
Currently 8 (1 per output)
Usually have 10 pedals, pedal #9 is powered from the tuner output and pedal #10 I would daisy chain some low draw pedals together
If i was ever in the market for a power supply again id looks at Cioks for what its worth, lots of power with selectable voltages and very low profile dimensions


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm cheap. I use an Ammoon ISO8 supply. No issues in over 2 years now.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Voodoo Power Plus 2, partly because I need the outboard AC. If not for that, I’d get the Voodoo X8. Check the dimensions. Insanely small!

Use between 5 and 8 pedals.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

MetalTele79 said:


> I'm cheap. I use an Ammoon ISO8 supply. No issues in over 2 years now.


I have a Caline that is probably the same innards at the Ammoon. I use that and a power brick I made, that takes in 9VAC, and provides 6 x 100ma @9VDC and 2 x 1A @9VDC. Admittedly, one or two EHX pedals have their own wallwart.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I use a CS-12. I'm only using a wireless and 3 pedals right now.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

Voodoo Labs Pedal Power II; currently powering seven pedals, with an E-H Hum Debugger also powered by the complementary AC outlet and the pedal's proprietary adapter.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm using a Decibel Eleven Hot Stone Deluxe to power up a Decibel Eleven Loop Expander, Arion Hot Watt 2, MXR 10 Band Eq, a Boss 7 band Eq, EHX Ravish pedal and a Behringer AM 100 Acoustic Modeler.

I got it for $ 85.00 USD from Reverb.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I bought the T rex chameleon because of the versatility. Each output has a dip switch so 2 voltages available per port. The 9v.12v are 300mA each and the 18 is 150mA.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Truetone cs12 to power all of this flawlessly.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

All the taps are used.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Loop splitter under the Archer.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Grab and go homemade board is fine for what I do. I put the splitter in because I can hear the buffer when the Driver is off and I like the sound of my tweed amps on just a short cable no pedals but most of what I do is pickup jams so that doesn't matter. Probably take out the splitter and add the Ikon.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Hiree Guitar Pedal Power Supply Adapter Station Distributor 10 Isolated DC Output for 9V/12V/18V Effect PedalBoard with 4 AC Outlet for Charging Speaker, Musical Instruments : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


Hiree Guitar Pedal Power Supply Adapter Station Distributor 10 Isolated DC Output for 9V/12V/18V Effect PedalBoard with 4 AC Outlet for Charging Speaker, Musical Instruments : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca





I've been using this thing for a couple years. It's twice the price it used to be. Prior to that I was using a CIOKS.

This cheap thing has been great and I have no noise issues, it's super compact and has AC plugs on it to boot.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Hiree Guitar Pedal Power Supply Adapter Station Distributor 10 Isolated DC Output for 9V/12V/18V Effect PedalBoard with 4 AC Outlet for Charging Speaker, Musical Instruments : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio
> 
> 
> Hiree Guitar Pedal Power Supply Adapter Station Distributor 10 Isolated DC Output for 9V/12V/18V Effect PedalBoard with 4 AC Outlet for Charging Speaker, Musical Instruments : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio
> ...


Looks like a good inexpensive option, but no battery is a deal breaker for the chicken-metal players


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> Looks like a good inexpensive option, but no battery is a deal breaker for the chicken-metal players
> 
> View attachment 426822


I can't remember if mine came with a manual, if it did I wouldn't have read it. Lol this guy thought it was going to be some rechargeable power brick thing?

It's honestly served me perfectly, and I paid half that.

Before that I had the CIOKS and a Carl Martin something before that long ago. I just bought it because I wanted to hook up more pedals and never even bother using the CIOKS again cuz this thing is good enough for me.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

1) Cioks DC7 and thegigrig generator
2) 7 or 8 pedals and the generator powers the G3 Atom switcher

I also like the Strymon stuff.


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 3 Plus, powering 4 high current Source Audio digital effects, Source Audio Hub, a Morningstar MIDI controller and a Shure wireless receiver.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 2 and a Donner something or other from Amazon.. 11 pedals right now.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Cioks DC7 on my bigger board and a DC10 on my small board. 10 and 8 pedals respectively.

What you really need to determine is the voltage and current requirements of your pedals. On my bigger board I have some Kingsley pedals that draw a lot. The DC7 is perfect for those because each isolated output has a max of 660ma at 9v.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I used a 1Spot CS7 and the Boss TU2 with the daisy chain for years. Now I have the CS7 for most of the pedals and the Donner DP-1 power supply for a couple of others. Both units are mounted under the board.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

zztomato said:


> Cioks DC7 on my bigger board and a DC10 on my small board. 10 and 8 pedals respectively.
> 
> What you really need to determine is the voltage and current requirements of your pedals. On my bigger board I have some Kingsley pedals that draw a lot. The DC7 is perfect for those because each isolated output has a max of 660ma at 9v.


My largest current draw is a TC Electronic Hall of Fame 2 at 300ma.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I use the same thing you’re currently using, a plain old one spot daisy chain. Powering tuner, 2 drive pedals, chorus, flanger, delay and a Flint with no clock interference or power supply issues. I was thinking about upgrading to a CS12 but I figure…why spend a couple hundred to fix a problem that doesn’t exist?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

JBFairthorne said:


> I use the same thing you’re currently using, a plain old one spot daisy chain. Powering tuner, 2 drive pedals, chorus, flanger, delay and a Flint with no clock interference or power supply issues. I was thinking about upgrading to a CS12 but I figure…why spend a couple hundred to fix a problem that doesn’t exist?


I don't need a pedalboard but I bought one to try it out and am loving it. Might as well get go whole hog and get your "typical" pedalboard power supply.

GAS


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

JBFairthorne said:


> I use the same thing you’re currently using, a plain old one spot daisy chain. Powering tuner, 2 drive pedals, chorus, flanger, delay and a Flint with no clock interference or power supply issues. I was thinking about upgrading to a CS12 but I figure…why spend a couple hundred to fix a problem that doesn’t exist?


Glad to see some OneSpot daisy chain love. Its doing me just fine. Other than the lack of being able to use 2 9v battery clips for 18v, so for my Dano Chorus, its one battery clip and a 9v battery for now.


----------



## Kitten_shark (8 mo ago)

CS12, with 12 pedals powered. Very happy with the CS12, it's been super reliable.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Kitten_shark said:


> CS12, with 12 pedals powered. Very happy with the CS12, it's been super reliable.


+1
It's been running great for me in the 2 years that I've owned it so far!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Cioks Schizophrenic linked to a Cioks DC8 (so 1 wall mains power cable in to the Schizo, standard IEC too no wallwort, and then a short IEC cable to from Schizo to DC8) - each driving half of my 2 pc board (fold together into a box for transport). Currently a bit low on pedals, only like 9, but I've had 12+ on there. I don't need 2 power supplies but a) it makes setup/tear down of the 2 pcs much quicker and easier, b) cables are tidier this way, c) I can use this as 2 independant boards, d) super extra double-plus safe (I started with the Schizo and got a good deal on the DC8 here so jumped on it) - i'm good for current right now with the Schizo, but at times when I've had more pedals it was pushing it; also allows for me to isolate more of them, between vintage/DIY and the weird power in my corner of the jam space they don't always play nice.


----------



## JTM45BB (11 mo ago)

Voodoo Labs Power Plus 2 although part of my wishes I had just sprung for the Cioks Ciokolate but realistically this should do me for a long time.


----------



## Chris Collins (Apr 12, 2016)

I've been using a Strymon Zuma for years no issues running this board.


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

Voltos work as advertised...I connect 3 pedals to each. I don't gig much.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Trutone CS12
Currently running 8 pedals but it fluctuates


----------



## Jack Donaghy (6 mo ago)

A series of strymon Ojai. Very reliable


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Truetone CS12.
11 Pedals.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Big board: Burkey Flatliner (8 outlets are 9VDC or variable, plus one 9-12VAC)
Mini board: old ROSS power supply from the 90’s (5x9VDC).


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have two. Iso 5 and a Pedal Power 2 plus. 7 pedals on the board but I'm always adding stuff and taking others away. Using both allows me to supply 9, 12, and 18V to some of my pedals that can take more voltage. The Pedal Power 2 came with a piggy back cord to connect both units to one supply. 12V into the VS/XO and 18V from one supply to my SL Drive. Then I have a spare 18V when I add the MXR 10 band EQ. More than covers everything I need.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a Strymon Zuma and an Ojai R30. I love to have several 9-12-18v options. With 500ma for each outputs, there is not much pedals they can power up. They are expensive compared to the Voodoo Labs or the Cioks, but they totally worth it on the long run.


----------



## remco (Oct 12, 2012)

One more Voodoo Lab user here (PP 2 plus). Got it with the board, never researched it much. Works fine.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Yankee HS-M24 with 18 outputs in eighteen fully isolated sections. 
14 pedals on board connected to a GigRig Pro 14 switcher.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Midnight Rider said:


> Yankee HS-M24 with 18 outputs in eighteen fully isolated sections.
> 14 pedals on board connected to a GigRig Pro 14 switcher.
> View attachment 428908


Holy Toledo, that's a lot of current-capability! That thing will power your pedalboard, and that of _everyone else_ who shows up!

Three questions:
1) How on earth did you learn about it? This is clearly not a brand/manufacturer most folks would have known about.

2) Relative to other power bricks, how pricey was it?

3) How much opportunity have you taken to explore "other" supply voltages (e.g., powering a drive pedal with 7V)?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Holy Toledo, that's a lot of current-capability! That thing will power your pedalboard, and that of _everyone else_ who shows up!
> 
> Three questions:
> 1) How on earth did you learn about it? This is clearly not a brand/manufacturer most folks would have known about.
> ...


1) How on earth did you learn about it? This is clearly not a brand/manufacturer most folks would have known about.

Was searching for a high quality power supply on the internet and stumbled onto the 'YANKEE' company out of Poland.

2) Relative to other power bricks, how pricey was it?

It currently sells for about $770.00CAD. I got lucky and found a used one for $300.00CAD.

3) How much opportunity have you taken to explore "other" supply voltages (e.g., powering a drive pedal with 7V)?

There are four outputs with SAG control. Tried it on a some pedals, Tube Screamer, BOSS-BD2, BOSS DS-1, BIG Muff with interesting results. Actually like the results on the BOSS Blues Driver BD2 when ramping the voltage down to 5 volts,... damn thing never sounded so good. Maintained enough drive along with cleaning up the definition with just the right amount of chime and shimmer for my ears. I plan on testing every pedal I have using the SAG control out of curiosity as to what the results will be. 





A must watch to see what the Yankee HS-M24 is capable of doing.








The Yankee HS-M24 is the most powerful and most advanced professional guitar effects power supply in the world. 
It can power literally every guitar effect available on the market. It is electronicaly advanced with 18 fully isolated sections. Manufactured by experienced specialists who are passionate about their craft, the HS-M24 is a combination of professional electronic solution and brilliant design. It introduces the world's first stepless voltage regulation feature (1V – 24V DC) with a display screen to indicate the set voltage value.
Features:



The most powerful and most advanced power supply in the world.
Can power literally every guitar effect available on the market.
18 outputs in 18 fully isolated sections.
4 outputs with unique stepless voltage regulation (1V – 24V DC), adjustable by multi-turn screw.
Display screen showing the voltage value set on each output.
3 AC outputs (9V, 12V, 14V or 16V) with 1300 mA or 2000 mA maximum current.
USB output that can charge mobile devices or power LED pedalboard lamp.
All outputs fully isolated and compatible with pedals running on 9V DC.
Movable power socket.
Assembled in durable aluminium housing, using the highest quality material providing safety and strength.
Two powerful, high-quality Toroidal transformers that will not cause any unwanted noise, even when set directly next to effects.
Efficient voltage filters and stabilizers for perfect sound throughout your whole performance.
Overheat and short circuit protection will always keep your effects safe.
Includes:
Yankee HS-M24 Power Supply
Power cord
Connection cables:
▪ 90 cm / 35.4 in standard cable (5.5 mm x 2.1 mm) – 4 pieces
▪ 55 cm / 21.6 in standard cable (5.5 mm x 2.1 mm) – 7 pieces
▪ 30 cm / 11.8 in standard cable (5.5 mm x 2.1 mm) – 4 pieces
▪ 90 cm / 35.4 in cable (5.5 mm x 2.5 mm)
▪ 55 cm / 21.6 in cable (5.5 mm x 2.5 mm) – 2 pieces
▪ 10 cm / 4 in mini-jack adapter – 2 pieces
▪ 10 cm / 4 in reversed polarity adapter
▪ 10 cm / 4 in adapter with reversed polarity (5.5 mm x 2.5 mm) – 2 pieces
▪ Splitting cable with 4 outputs – 2 pieces (5 outputs on 1 cable, every 30 cm)
▪ USB diode lamp
▪ Fits under Pedal Train and can be easily attached to any pedalboard with screws.

TECHNICAL SPECIFICATION

Dimensions: 50 mm x 357 mm x 84 mm
Power input: 230V but a model with switchable 230V / 110V is available for special order - just email us.
Output scheme:


Section

Voltage Setup

Max Current
Draw

I - VII

9V DC

400mA

VIII - IX

9V DC
12V DC

600mA
350mA

X

9V, 12V or 14V AC

1300mA

XI

9V OR 16V AC
9V DC
12V DC

1300mA
1300A
950mA

XII

9V or 12V AC
9V DC
12V DC

1300mA
1300mA
300mA

XIII - XIV

9V DC
12V DC

500mA
330mA

XV - XVII

9V DC
12V DC
15V DC
18V DC
20V DC
22V DC
24V DC

800mA
700mA
570mA
440mA
350mA
270mA
180mA

XVIII

1V - 22V DC
23V - 24V DC

1100mA
750mA

XIX

5.2V DC

2400mA

 
IMPORTANT

All DC outputs are 5.5 mm x 2.1 mm barrel connectors, center negative. All AC outputs are 5.5 mm x 2.5 mm barrel connectors.
In each section only 1 output with 1 voltage setup can be used at a time.
Power of Sections I – X transformer is 30W.
Power of Sections XI – XIX transformer is 40W.
Use only 1600mA fuse.


----------



## juone95 (9 mo ago)

CIOKS DC7 and I have 7-8 pedals on my board


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Midnight Rider said:


> Yankee HS-M24 with 18 outputs in eighteen fully isolated sections.
> 14 pedals on board connected to a GigRig Pro 14 switcher.
> View attachment 428908


Had one of these years ago. Great PS and regret selling it. But at the time I was a power supply newbie.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

I’ve had the Strymon Zuma a couple times. Absolutely great power supplies with no issues in use. Currently (no pun intended) using a Fender lvl 12 Engine Room and it has performed without fault. I also have a Fender ER lvl 5 that will power up my smaller board eventually.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Guncho said:


> I just bought my first pedalboard and want to see what other people are using.
> 
> Please answer:
> 
> ...


This power supply powers ; Behringer AM100 Acoustic Modeller, EHX Ravish Pedal, Arion Hot Watt 2, Decibel Eleven Loop Expander ( MIDI controller over foot pedals ) , MXR 10 band Eq , Boss 7 Band Eq, two Seymour Duncan SFX -01 Pickup Boosters and a Mosky Pure Buffer.
Picture 1. Has two adjustable knobs for 5 to 9v pedals at 100milli amps.
Picture 2. Shows the 10 outlets.


----------



## cowbell-fever (12 mo ago)

Truetone CS7 and running 10 pedals. 
I had a Voodoo Labs PP2+ for years but it caused noise when using a Wah or fuzz was in close proximity with it. The CS7 was a nice quiet upgrade.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Another nod for Voodoo Labs. 
Actually, 2 nods. I have two mounted under the top tier.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

I use a Voodoo lab PP2+ to power my current board. I wanted an Auxiliary AC outlet to power the Gjika Gainmaster.

... but I also have a Ciokolate, ISO 5 and Ojay... Im not using them at the moment but all great at what they do.


----------

